# Hard Line & Hard Call!



## RJJ (Nov 5, 2010)

The last month or so has been one that has test my convictions to life Safety. I was called in to review a Group Home for some Mentally challenged people. Seems the State Health inspectors have allowed a property to be sub standard for a number of years. Last summer the license was not renewed and they needed a new CO from the local AHj. The BCO and fire Marshall had no idea of how to address this issue. As the alternate inspecter I was asked to review.

So I  called a meeting with the State rep and the owner of the property. The property is large with two buildings that provide living quarters for around 21 to 23 people. As I arrived for the first time, for the meeting, I new before I entered the office that problems existed everyplace. As I listen to the dog and pony show from both parties I new that the property would need a new CO.

At the heart of the states position was the fact that not all residents were able to exit the building on thier own. So I ask for a fire drill to be conducted at another time. The issue was a change from a previously issue B occupancy issued by L&I in 1953 and revised in 1982 which is was able to document. The call now was to become an I2. No way could this place ever be an I2. Or at least with out a great deal of expense. Here are just a few of the details  and non compliance issues.

1. No sprinklers! Yet the local Code had demanded them since the early 90's

2. Sub Standard fire alarm approved by the fire Marshall 6 months before.

3. almost no exit signs or emergency light. In fact several exit signs had been home made. Not you had to flick a light switch to turn the light bulb on.

4. Kitchen with a larger gas stove and oven with a large grill attached. Exhaust was a 35 year old fan blowing into a wall cavity that went I not sure. No suppression & the Hood was covering about 3/4 of the appliance.

I stop here!

The fire drill was conducted and at least one person had to be carried from a second floor bed room. The drill was confusion at best. Yet they are required to have them every month. One resident ask after both building had be drilled " Mr. Rich how did we do?" I quietly responded just fine. These are challenged people and some had expressed to me they just love thier home.

Sleepless nights and the final call  no CO.

I was called into council regarding this issue on Monday to explain. With out pointing fingers at others I said in a long list of non compliant issues that it can't happen. The room was silent. My last words to the Council who knew this place had existed since the fifty's was two things.

First, these are the type of things we see on the news!

Second, With 40 years of experience and years of training and a pocket full of Certs, My job boils down to one very simple thing. " Every one goes home safe at night and if they are home they are as safe as I can make it when I left that job.


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 5, 2010)

WELL DONE RJJ. This is what it is all about.


----------



## texasbo (Nov 5, 2010)

You did what you had to do. Yes, it's the kind of thing that will make the news, but it won't shed a negative light on you; it will be on the operators of the home. Good job RJJ.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 5, 2010)

Good job RJJ.  These types of issues are on the increase.  I also remind people that one day they may be the one in the home without meeting safety requirements.  I don't want to be that person.


----------



## Bob the Builder (Nov 5, 2010)

Just remind council that there is never a problem untill someone gets carried out in a bag.

That usualyy shuts everyone up and gets them thinking


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2010)

Sound like the entire group needs to come up with a game plan and put it in action quickly

Blast from the past;;;

http://www.wptz.com/r/18988091/detail.html

http://www.nynp.biz/index.php/breaking-news/1010-omrdd-investigation-questions-drills-prior-to-wells-fire-


----------



## north star (Nov 5, 2010)

** * * ** 

RJJ,

A BIG "Thank you" to you! As I see it, it really wasn't that hard of a call.

Just someone [ "you " ] with some integrity, ...some working knowledge

of the situation and the backbone to "say what needed to be said" and to

"do what needed to be done".



Hopefully, now that some of the issues have been verbalized [ and

documented in the council meeting ], that the issues will be

attentioned / corrected.



You get a BIG " ATTA-BOY "  for doing "the  right thing" and making

"the right call".   I'm guessing that it got pretty quiet in that council

meeting.



** * * **


----------



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2010)

Keep us up to date on this one.  Great job holding the line for life safety.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 5, 2010)

Indeed, great work Richard. Far too many people don't realize the tasks and decissions we make daily. Knowing you.........the service you provided in this event is just another day at the office and keep up the exceptional service.


----------



## Alias (Nov 5, 2010)

Kudos to YOU, RJJ!

Sue, in CA


----------



## rshuey (Nov 5, 2010)

It's a tough stand. I totally understand. Many people, including council, only think about the money. It's amazing what money can buy.....or not buy....


----------



## pwood (Nov 5, 2010)

good call ya jerk:mrgreen:


----------



## texas transplant (Nov 5, 2010)

Good job, being there and having to do it sucks, but you made the right call, its the people that have ignored life safety that made the wrong calls.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 5, 2010)

RJJ,

You did the right thing and the hard thing. I know they never expected to get a professional with the credibility and knowledge you take with you.

I saw a similiar situation near here; and, the facility said; "if we have to do this we will have to close our doors and put them on the street." They fought the requirements; that they so willingly and profitably had been evading for years. They presented themselves as the good intentioned unknowing victims of circumstances; and in the end they closed the facility; blaming of course the government. Please let us know how it comes out.

Bless you my friend,

Uncle Bob


----------



## ewenme (Nov 5, 2010)

Richard: You did your best. You were fair. Your call is the right one. Thank you for those of us in the same position; yours is an excellent example of what is to be done. However difficult it was to do, consider that it would be terribly more horrific and difficult if someone were to die because you didn't speak up. When the satkes count don't they always bring in the pinch-hitter or the alternate pitcher to save the game? You are that game saver! Be proud. Feel good about what you did and are doing. Pats on the back. OK...now back to work!


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 6, 2010)

Yep, good call.

Is there a process to allow upgrades over a certain time frame?  It seems like this will be where the real drama will be.  If no CO before improvement, and no "O" before CO, that could cause closure with the result of people on the street.  Of course it is the same street as the one after the kitchen fire.  The trick will be to allow the residents to stay in a home they love, yet be safe.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 6, 2010)

Dr.J: The residents to remain in the home is the trap. I struggled with this issue  day and night for several weeks. Sometimes even seasoned inspectors get caught in the emotions of those who will be effected. I have to say I came closed to writing a temporary CO.

This was truly a place the residents called home. They loved there little rooms, TV space,craft rooms etc. One said the food was great and I should stay for lunch. putting those things aside is difficult. The bottom line is that even if the place is to be up graded the residents will have to find other places to live in the interim. These are the type of places we see on the evening news. Looking back after the last few days I know, I did the right thing.


----------

